# Glue Block...



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

I've not much experience with glue blocks as I used a different method. That said…I projects coming up where I'd like to use this technique.

Question…when gluing a block to a fresh blank, do you first need to remove the wax coating or can you glue directly to it?

Thanks all…


----------



## joek30296 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't do glue blocks either but I think you would need to remove the wax in order for the glue to stick.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Glue needs to penetrate the fibers on both pieces of the wood for it to cause the bond. Wax (and a lot of other coatings as well) will prevent this.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Glue will not stick to wax. Eddie Castelin has a YouTube video that tells you pretty much everything you need to know about glue blocks … enjoy:


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, you have to remove the wax first. Are you going to glue your blank to waste block or use a paper joint?

I seldom use clue joints anymore, but have use both waste blocks with faceplates & chuck. Have used CA, hot melt, and yellow carpenter glue joints.

Waste block and blanks surface should be evenly flat. CA & hot melt glue fastest joint but not as good as yellow glue paper joints in my opinion.

If prone to catches, try yellow glue paper joint first.

Whether using faceplate or chuck, use a screw centered in waste block and mark center of blank with an awl. Do not need screw to protrude thru waste block that much. I apply glue to waste block, paper, glue bottom of blank mounted on the lathe but can do off lathe as well. Bring up tailstock and apply pressure, wait for glue to dry.

Once glue dries, turn my bowl, sand finish, take a wood chisel to separate glue block from bowl, will either sand or reverse turn bottom of bowl. I use a padded waste block to jam chuck bowl.

I prefer CA & hot melt glue for inside out turnings, and do not use paper joints. Still use wood chisel to separate, and tool marks turned away finish turning. Use yellow glue for gluing parts bake together.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Thank you one and all for comments and suggestions. It only goes to show that there are many ways to get the job done.

John


----------

